# MALE FACTORS - Elevated FSH & Azoospermia



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi All,

I wonder if there is a nurse out there who could help me with my question.

DH has been diagnosed with azoospermia and Urologist thinks it is non obstructive.  DH also has an elevated FSH level of 29 but all of the other bloods for hormones, testosterone etc... came back as normal.  We also were pregnant naturally in 97 but sadly m/c at 14 weeks.

Urologist said it was highly unlikely that sperm retrieval would be successful and so we are seeking a second opinion form an Andrologist.  

In the meantime though the nursing sister at out IF clinic stated that FSH levels and sperm production even with azoospermia, can be improved with certain things like vits, no caffeine etc....  Is this the case?

Thanks for listening.

Lol

Fin


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would definately go for a second opionion as to have conceived previously and now nothing is unusual. Having said that it may have been that sperm production was low even then and the odds were against you even then and since then FSH has risen and sperm production fallen to the present levels.

Ruth


----------

